# Friend of mine needs help, elbow hurts + target panic



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Check out the RipShot. It is a device used in cooperation with a release aid that was designed for folks with chronic issues like your friends. It was designed to use with a caliper style release but I have heard of guys using hand held styles as well. Just type in RipShot in the search and you can find a ton of info and testimonies.

Hope it helps,
SpotShy


----------



## mopar4life (Jan 12, 2010)

We've looked at that but more so the issue is in his bow arm rather than the drawing arm.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't know if this will help or not.
I am a lefty and was beginning to feel pain in my left shoulder.
I tried a right hand bow a month ago and after a little practice found I could shoot it just as good as a left hand bow.
I am now a week away from the delivery of a Hoyt AM35 right hand!
See if your buddy would be able to switch, I feel it is balancing the strain across my shoulders and it is for sure re-leaving the pain in my left shoulder.
I am shooting left hand bows as well again.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Tennis elbow can be awful painful. I had it a few years back and it occasionaly pops up again if I shoot a lot.

The way I handled it was to keep shooting, use the elbow strap, put ice on it and take a lot of aleve. With this program it only took me three years to get over it.

If you want to get over it a lot quicker, *quit shooting*, find the exercises and stretches on the internet and look up "trigger point therapy". There are a couple of books on it. Or better yet, go to a doctor who treats this problem. But, don't let him give the cortisone shot, that just masks the problem.

Target panic that's been ingrained for 10 years will take a while to get over. The only reliable cure is the blank bale and a disciplined bridge. The book "Idiot Proof Archery" explains the program pretty well.

Allen


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I resemble that remark. I had TP for 7 years. When I started back to shooting (a bunch) I started getting pains in my left elbow. I just kept shooting. Proper form and draw length are very important. It took me about a month to beat TP. Take month to beat instead of years fighting it. Its well worth it.


----------

